# Мобильная связь > Мобильная связь >  Стоит ли менять Nokia x6 на Fly IQ441 ?

## kenet

Nokia x6 уже вчерашний день, Fly по функционалу в разы лучше, но  Nokia солидней чтоли...
Ответье, как вы думаете...
Смарт надо для игр (на x6 - вата, против Андроид игр), просмотра фильмов (экран у флай лучше) и прослушивания музыки.
Почему именно флай? у меня всего 1800 грн (~225$) есть в распоряжении, за эти деньги, как по мне лучше не найти.

----------

